
The Most Popular Keys of All Music on Spotify (2015) - lucaspottersky
https://insights.spotify.com/us/2015/05/06/most-popular-keys-on-spotify/
======
lucaspottersky
TLDR: G Major because it's convinient to play both for Keyboard & Guitar.

Sorry if it's old news for you. Not sure about the rules of the forum.

~~~
kidmenot
And the pattern continues. C, G, D and A major are the easiest to play in
because their key signature has respectively 0, 1, 2 and 3 sharps.

Further, C# and F major are probably right behind those four because most
people playing the guitar will just use a capo and play in C and E major
respectively.

